# Info-Box anzeigen bei überfahren mit dem Mauszeiger?



## scrotum (28. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Zuerst einmal, ich bin Neuling im Lande CSS .

Ich suche ein Tutorial, das mir zeigt wie ich so etwas machen kann:
Wenn der User mit dem Mauszeiger auf ein Wort/Link/Bild zeigt, dass dann gerade nebendran eine Infobox erscheint mit mehr Details zu dem Wort/Link/Bild. Und wenn der User wieder mit der Maus von dem Wort/Link/Bild wegfährt, sollte die Infobox wieder verschwinden.
Hier ein Beispiel:

Beispiel 
Ich meine diese Infobox, wenn man mit der Maus über die blauen Kameras fährt! So etwas ähnliches.

Ich habe das in einem Buch gelesen, dass das mit CSS und JavaScript möglich ist, leider ist es mir zu wenig detailliert in dem Buch beschrieben. Ich habe es ausprobiert, funktioniert leider nicht. Jetzt habe ich im Internet nach ähnlichen Tutorials gesucht, leider wurde ich nicht fündig.

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Vielen Dank schon im voraus.
Gruss


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. April 2005)

Wenn du im Javascript-Board nach "Tooltip" suchst, solltest du genug Material finden.


----------



## Maik (28. April 2005)

DHTML Tooltips: Pop-up Layer Onmouseover  @ _dyn-web.com_


----------

